# Supprimer tous les mails d'un coup ?



## Karinanx (19 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir mon magnifique iPhone 6 et j ai une question... Comment supprimer tous les mails en tout 400 dans réception ??


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Tu cliques sur "modifier" en haut à gauche et ensuite sur "marquer tout" et ensuite la poubelle !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Désolé pour toi Flapflap, mais ça va vite s'arranger
> 
> J'en profite pour poser une question, je n'arrive pas à récupérer mes mails avec Hotmail, avec Yahoo pas de soucis mais pas avec Hotmail.
> Une idée svp?



Ouvre un topic pour cela 
pour éviter pour notre amis


----------



## ValeRoss46 (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Ouvre un topic pour cela
> pour éviter pour notre amis



ça marche, désolé pour le pourrissage


----------



## Karinanx (19 Septembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Tu cliques sur "modifier" en haut à gauche et ensuite sur "marquer tout" et ensuite la poubelle !




Par contre je peux pas mettre dans poubelle une fois que j ai tout marqué ...


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

La poubelle n'est pas sélectionnable ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)

sinon supprime les depuis un pc


----------



## Cedric1974 (20 Septembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Tu cliques sur "modifier" en haut à gauche et ensuite sur "marquer tout" et ensuite la poubelle !



bonjour

cette manip ne fonctionne que dans les éléments supprimés. Dans la boîte de réception, pas possible de faire de la sélection massive, tu dois sélectionner un par un les mails, puis les supprimer en masse.

par contre, une fois dans les éléments supprimés, tu peux cocher tout supprimer définitivement.


----------



## les_innommables66 (20 Septembre 2014)

Karinanx a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon magnifique iPhone 6 et j ai une question... Comment supprimer tous les mails en tout 400 dans réception ??



Bonjour,

Sur le forum Apple, en anglais, j'ai trouvé ceci :
_Click edit so the emails show up with the circle to the left. Mark all emails as read. Select the first email by pressing the circle.  Then press and hold the Move at the bottom. While holding the Move deselect the first email. Then release the Move.  If you have a lot of emails you have to wait some time while the process occurs, but eventually the screen will come up to ask where you want to move them. Select Trash and all will move there as a batch.  The Trash has an option to Delete All._

J'ai testé (iOs8 sur iPhone 5), jusqu'au point où on me demande vers quel dossier déplacer l'ensemble des messages.

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## Cedric1974 (22 Septembre 2014)

Ma prof d'anglais de 6eme4 doit être en retraite depuis bientôt 15 ans. Pas certain qu'elle puisse m'aider à comprendre...


----------



## adixya (22 Septembre 2014)

Le dossier à choisir est la poubelle !


----------



## Jean-Marie (2 Octobre 2014)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur le forum Apple, en anglais, j'ai trouvé ceci :
> _Click edit so the emails show up with the circle to the left. Mark all emails as read. Select the first email by pressing the circle.  Then press and hold the Move at the bottom. While holding the Move deselect the first email. Then release the Move.  If you have a lot of emails you have to wait some time while the process occurs, but eventually the screen will come up to ask where you want to move them. Select Trash and all will move there as a batch.  The Trash has an option to Delete All._
> ...



Merci pour cette info !

J'ai par contre un soucis : sur mon iPad, cette astuce fonctionne parfaitement. Sur mon iPhone, après avoir fait la manip, lorsque je vais dans la corbeille, les messages n'y sont pas et quand je retourne dans la boite de réception, je retrouve les messages que j'ai voulu supprimer.

IPad mini et iPhone 5 tous deux sous iOs 8.0.2

Une idée ?


----------



## mcferson (19 Avril 2015)

Jean-Marie a dit:


> Merci pour cette info !
> 
> J'ai par contre un soucis : sur mon iPad, cette astuce fonctionne parfaitement. Sur mon iPhone, après avoir fait la manip, lorsque je vais dans la corbeille, les messages n'y sont pas et quand je retourne dans la boite de réception, je retrouve les messages que j'ai voulu supprimer.
> 
> ...


Exactement le même foutu problème, avec iOS 8.3 sur iPhone6
Merci Apple de ne pas faire simple là où TOUS les autres font simple : sélectionner tous, effacer. C'est pourtant pas difficile.


----------

